# alt + buchstaben ergeben sonderzeichen !?

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

wenn ich bei irssi mit alt+2, alt+3 die fenster wechseln will gibt er mir diese sonderzeichen.

alt + 1 =  ±, usw. auch im nano oder mc ist das so.

Wie bekommt man das weg?

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

Alt oder Alt Gr ?

Und welches Tastaturlayout verwendest du?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das deutsche

Die Sonderzeichen kommen nur auf der Console (Ich verwende xterm)

```
% locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## Necoro

Denn liegt es evtl an deinem xterm, dass Alt wie Alt Gr behandelt... *wild rat*

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nein, das kann nicht sein:

Alt+1           =       ±

Alt-Gr+1        =       ¹

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich kannte das nur von Windows.. habe das aber nie verwendet. Ich würde eher vermuten das kommt von Xorg oder kde/gnome/xfce...?

Einfachste Lösung: in irssi die Short-Cuts ändern.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Klingt ja logisch, aber:

wie mache ich das in IRSSI?

Wie ändere ich die Shortcuts mit Alt in Mc

wie ändere ich die Shortcuts im nano?

Ich fürchte es ist einfacher die Alt-Taste zu überreden eine Alt-Taste zu sein.

Ich verwende Fluxbox.

----------

